# Poll: Isb December Meeting



## crozdog (15/11/06)

Hi fellow ISBers,

following the discussion on this thread, I thought I'd better start a poll.

Ben, Stu & myself like the idea of doing another brewday & are working on the recipes. It'll be at either my place or Trev's (I don't think he knows yet  ). It is likely that we will do a parti-gyle with the 1st runnings used for an AIPA (1060 and 60IBUs), 2nd runnings for a golden ale (1040 and 40IBUs).

Volumes will be dependant on how many cubes people want, but at this stage we're working on 80L of each brew. :beer: We have boiler capacity but will need assistance with HLT's, heating technology plus mashtuns to deal with the large volume we're anticipating :super: 

So let us know where/when suits you & if you'd like a cube as well as what gear you can bring along. Those that want a cube will split the cost like last time.

What do people think about doing a BBQ like we did @ Gav's? We can all bring some meat to char / rolls to munch.

Please don't feel like you must contribute gear or get a cube, just come along with some brews to share & lets have a good day.

Beers

Philip


----------



## DJR (15/11/06)

Can bring my 40L ally pot, my mashtun's not big enough for the job though. Will bring a spare gas bottle & burner if needed.

Plenty of hops and some specialty grain to bring along...

I guess we are doing another yeast swap, i can bring some more Pacman, WLP036 or WLP029 for anyone that wants it, they should all be good matches for either recipe.

I can't do the 9th at all, got the work Xmas party on.


----------



## Stuster (15/11/06)

I'll keep a spreadsheet with all the equipment details and then if we are short of anything I'll shout for help. I can bring a mill, a 36L mash tun, NASA burner, gas bottle, digital scales (this time  ), 50L kettle (now with tap) and a number of beers to help the brew day go well.

I'll post the recipes we have come up with later today and any comments on them would be appreciated. Once the recipe is finalised, we can decide who's bringing what hops.

I voted the 2nd, but I really don't care if it's the 2nd or the 9th as long as we can decide fairly soon. Looking forward to a great day, with hopefully far fewer OH&S violations this time. :lol:


----------



## barls (15/11/06)

ive been given permission for the 9th. let me know if i can provide anything i dont have much as im mostly an extract/k&k brewer. 
i do have a couple of white labs begian ale wlp550 im not sure how they are fairing but if anyone wants to swap one ill bring one.


----------



## Gerard_M (15/11/06)

I have a 50 litre mash tun & 25 litre HLT you can use if needed.
Cheers Gerard


----------



## neonmeate (15/11/06)

actually after consulting the diary, getting more than an hour free for the next 3 weeks is going to be pretty much impossible for me.... but i will definitely be up for some mass-brewing at a later date (like january or feb or something)


----------



## floppinab (15/11/06)

Sorry guys, I'm out both days. <oops edit swear words, I thought there was swear filter in here> in-laws have booked up both weekends. I'll probably be able to pop in briefly if at Phils but certainly not the majority of either day.

If aaahhhhh ermmmmm there is enough capacity I'll happily have a cube (AIPA prefer) but will bow to the requirements of those attending all day first.


----------



## redbeard (15/11/06)

as in other thread, can bring pump, 50l hlt/boiler & a 45l mashtun esky if needed. bbq sounds good. i voted 2nd but 9th might work as well...


----------



## Linz (15/11/06)

Yeah..do it on the 2nd of Dec.

Then the next weekend you can all meet up and catch an East hills train and the change for another to Picton for the MALE chrissy drinks at the George the fourth at noonish

hehehe....


----------



## Stuster (16/11/06)

Another vote for the 2nd, a postal vote from DC82. :lol: 

So shall we confirm that as the date?

Any thoughts on the recipes? (now in the recipe section)

Maybe drop me an email with your choice of beer if you want a cube, Philip, Ben S, barls, craig, ned (?). :unsure:


----------



## mikem108 (16/11/06)

I don't mind the location, but the 2nd is good for me and I'd like to travel light this time so beer can be consumed in sufficient quantities, won't be needing a cube as I 'm up to my ears in beer at the moment !


----------



## hooky (16/11/06)

I'm relativley new to Home Brewing and i'd love to come and watch how you's do the AG stuff as i'm still a happy little kit brewer but intrigued by all grain. I doubt i have much in the way of ingredients to help out with though. I suppose i could bring some of my k'n'k longnecks for some opinions, i would expect nothing in return, just seeing AG in full flight would make my day.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/06)

You'd be welcome, hooky. Bring along some beers and it'll be a great day. :beer: 

Sounds like a good plan, mike. :super:


----------



## floppinab (16/11/06)

Had a thought the other day following on from Stu and Ben's chook feeding excercise a few weeks back, be good to do something similar with hops, maybe get 10 - 15 plastic cups and brew up some hop tea, to sample smell and taste, everyone to bring some very small samples of what they have to try. What do you think????


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/11/06)

Unfortunately I can't make either day. However, I have available:
- 15 l electric thermos
- 38 l water cooler as mash and lauter tun
- 30 l s/s pot with mashmaster thermometer (haven't put spigot in yet but have capped it)
- 40 l s/s pot

I am interested in a cube or two, particularly a golden ale. If you need the gear I will have to arrange for a pick-up/drop off to someone during the week as I am booked up until the weekend of 16-17 Dec.


----------



## floppinab (27/11/06)

Hi guys,

I am probably missing something as usual but have the recipes for this weekend gone up anywhere yet. Not that I know much about this things of course but it's the only way to learn right??!!!

Any suggestions for yeasts welcomed.

Gav.


----------



## crozdog (27/11/06)

Gav, 

checkout the recipe section. Stu posted em there about a week ago. I'm not sure if they are the final ones, but they should be pretty close if they aren't.

Philip


----------



## floppinab (27/11/06)

crozdog said:


> Gav,
> 
> checkout the recipe section. Stu posted em there about a week ago. I'm not sure if they are the final ones, but they should be pretty close if they aren't.
> 
> Philip



Ah yes, [/sound of penny dropping/] that recipies section. I was looking in the Recipes/Ingredients forum section


----------



## Stuster (27/11/06)

And now you mention it Gav, we still need some hops for these beers. Anybody with Amarillo, Columbus or Mt. Hood (we know who you are as well  ) could you bring some along on the day or we might end up with fairly sweet beer.  Pm/email me with what you are willing to be parted from.


----------



## crozdog (27/11/06)

Stuster said:


> And now you mention it Gav, we still need some hops for these beers. Anybody with Amarillo, Columbus or Mt. Hood (we know who you are as well  ) could you bring some along on the day or we might end up with fairly sweet beer.  Pm/email me with what you are willing to be parted from.



stu,

I have 1/2 lb of both amarillo & mt hood, but I'd like to save some for my own use if possible. let me know what you need

Philip


----------



## Stuster (27/11/06)

We still need 100g Amarillo, 160g Columbus and 160g Mt.Hood. I'm hoping we can all chip in a bit and keep some for ourselves for other brews as well. Thanks to DJR and DC82 for already offering hops.


----------



## DJR (27/11/06)

Got plenty of Mt Hood i can add in, as for the others, well, a lot of other brewers have a lot of Amarillo 

Might be some dregs of Columbus left in the freezer, will look tonight. Probably only about 30-50g or so though.


----------



## crozdog (27/11/06)

Stuster said:


> We still need 100g Amarillo, 160g Columbus and 160g Mt.Hood.



Stuart,

I'll provide the 100g Amarillo and 160g Mt.Hood.

Who has 160g Columbus they can offer for the greater good?

Philip


----------



## redbeard (27/11/06)

I have some amarillo (pellets) if needed. am i just bringing my pump on sat ?


----------



## Barramundi (27/11/06)

ill take whatever cube is available stu , would probably prefer the golden if i get a choice ... the 2nd sounds like a good plan as does the train trip out to the MALE drink day too 

WHO's UP FOR A ROAD TRIP ???


----------



## Stuster (28/11/06)

Following on from crozdog's post in the water filtering thread, I'll be bringing along the ISB wheat we did at the last brewday and the cherry wheat I made with it as well. It sounds like crozdog will have his wheat on tap by then (as long as it's not all gone :lol: ). Has anybody else still got some of the wheat/APA that we made that day to make another taste test of all the different beers.


----------



## DJR (28/11/06)

I have some APA left over, a bit too hoppy for me to drink lots of, so there is still plenty left!


----------



## barls (28/11/06)

there might still be a couple of bottles of my raspberry wheat floating around from last bbq if they havent been tasted already other than that i can did up a couple of stubbies that i have left


----------



## DJR (28/11/06)

barls said:


> there might still be a couple of bottles of my raspberry wheat floating around from last bbq if they havent been tasted already other than that i can did up a couple of stubbies that i have left



2 whole bottles left from 2 in the fridge, haven't got round to drinking them yet so i'll bring them along for you Barls.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (28/11/06)

My plans have changed again for this weekend guys. Sorry - beyond my control.

Stu - Gerard will drop off a wort cube with my name on it when he delivers the grain. Is it asking too much to hold onto the Golden Ale cube until I can pick it up?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## barls (28/11/06)

cheers mate


----------



## barls (28/11/06)

is there anything else i should bring apart from some beer


----------



## DJR (29/11/06)

There is 52g of Columbus dregs that i'll bring along, that leaves 108g to go...


----------



## Stuster (29/11/06)

Great, DJR. I'll chuck in some Columbus too. We're close on the hops now. We can always mix in a bit of Centennial/Cascade to make up the difference.

barls, I think we're all bringing along some food for a bbq. Hopefully crozdog will chime in here soon. :unsure:


----------



## floppinab (29/11/06)

Stuster said:


> Great, DJR. I'll chuck in some Columbus too. We're close on the hops now. We can always mix in a bit of Centennial/Cascade to make up the difference.



I can do 50 gms of Cascade pels if you get stuck.


----------



## crozdog (29/11/06)

Stuster said:


> barls, I think we're all bringing along some food for a bbq. Hopefully crozdog will chime in here soon. :unsure:



Guys,

I'm open for discussion on the food front. We can:

1. all chip in something to char on the BBQ, like we did @ Gav's 

OR 

2. there is a great lebanese place around the corner that does mini pizzas, cheese & spinach triangles & a few other bits. They are REALLY cheap. If we chucked in a couple of $$ each we'd have a massive feed & wouldn't need to take time away from important things like brewing & drinking (except for whoever goes around to pick em up). It also means we have my BBQ gas bottle available for use. 

What do you guys reckon? BBQ or finger food?

beers
Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (29/11/06)

Vote #2. Fingerlicking Lebanese goodness. :super:


----------



## barls (29/11/06)

vote for 2 as well


----------



## mikem108 (29/11/06)

No2 for me as well, don't want the host stressing about BBQ duties and so on


----------



## Stuster (29/11/06)

Blatantly ripping off the Sandgropers' ideas :unsure: , how about we all bring along our thermometers and see if we can calibrate them against boiling and at mash temp? If anybody has access to an accurately calibrated thermometer that would be perfect. :super:


----------



## barls (29/11/06)

why not go one further and do refractometers as well


----------



## Stuster (29/11/06)

Umm, I...I...I don't have one.






Sounds a good idea though, barls. Let us calibrate all together. :unsure:


----------



## redbeard (29/11/06)

i can bring some cascade too if needed.

oh, #2 fingerlickin food works for me


----------



## barls (29/11/06)

Stuster said:


> Umm, I...I...I don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still time to get one from ross before the weekend mate


----------



## Barramundi (2/12/06)

Whats philips address ??


----------



## floppinab (2/12/06)

Umm it's on here somewhere Ned. Phil even posted a map. I'll try and find it, just walking out the door now.


----------



## DJR (2/12/06)

Thanks everyone for a smooth running day - going through 42kg of grain, using 700 odd grams of hops and getting 11 cubes of wort is some achievement!


----------



## Barramundi (2/12/06)

yep another fine job by the recipe masters and the cooks ...

thanks to phil and co for providing the venue...


----------



## floppinab (2/12/06)

Well gents my apologies for bailing but I've just got home from Cantebury Hospital after dealing with the below






Not a great pic but that's an arm both bones gone, completely snapped!!!!!!

A very sore and sorry son this evening.


----------



## Stuster (3/12/06)

Wow! Sorry to hear that, Gav. Looks nasty. Definitely no apology needed for bailing but sorry you couldn't have enjoyed the day rather than being in Canterbury Emergency.  Hope he's feeling less sore very soon. :super: 

Another good but tiring day. 11 cubes of wort produced though (or 10 and a half, sorry Ben). Looking forward to fermenting (and drinking) the monster IIPA straight.  

Thanks to Phil and family for hosting such a bunch of reprobates. :beer:


----------



## floppinab (3/12/06)

Stuster said:


> Stuster
> post Today, 04:04 AM



Geez, Stu it's Sunday morning


----------



## Stuster (3/12/06)

Toothache woke me up, mate. :angry: Off to the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## Barramundi (3/12/06)

floppinab said:


> Well gents my apologies for bailing but I've just got home from Cantebury Hospital after dealing with the below
> 
> 
> 
> ...




certainly no apologies needed on that on Gav , hope the little Abs gets better soon ..


----------



## barls (3/12/06)

just put mine in a fermentor had a small leak this morning but i only lost a couple of litres


----------



## Stuster (3/12/06)

Did the cube leak? Or was it the fermenter tap?


----------



## barls (3/12/06)

the tap when i sat it upright this morning. but its all good just mean better planning on my behalf next time to bring the rectagular jerry cam


----------



## Barramundi (3/12/06)

either that or take out the tap and put the bung in....

ill bottle my hopburst midweek and get the golden ale goin soon after..


----------



## crozdog (4/12/06)

barls said:


> had a small leak this morning but i only lost a couple of litres



Geez barls, if a small leak in the morning is 2l, geez I'd hate to hear what happens after a big night out! h34r: 

Thanks guys for coming over & making it a top day.

Beers

Philip


----------



## mikem108 (5/12/06)

See the gallery for a photographic record of the day.


----------



## DJR (6/12/06)

Phil, where's the money shot? You know the one with the 11 cubes full of wort...


----------



## ausdb (6/12/06)

DJR said:


> Thanks everyone for a smooth running day - going through 42kg of grain, using 700 odd grams of hops and getting 11 cubes of wort is some achievement!



Ok the war is on! did you you do one or two boils? Stay tuned for the Sandgropers next attempt we will not be outdone

PS Looks like we should have patented the multi mash tun process


----------



## crozdog (6/12/06)

DJR said:


> Phil, where's the money shot? You know the one with the 11 cubes full of wort...



Ben,

I've been having issues attempting to upload em to the gallery & can't upload to here either. I think it is something to do with the work firewall & haven't had time @ home to try it.  :angry: 

i'll send em to the group email & ask one of the other members if they can get the pics to post.

AusDB, we did a parti-gyle brew, the 1st runnings were used for an APA & the 2nd runnings for a Golden Ale style. One mash, 2 brews.

crozdog


----------



## DJR (6/12/06)

ausdb said:


> Ok the war is on! did you you do one or two boils? Stay tuned for the Sandgropers next attempt we will not be outdone
> 
> PS Looks like we should have patented the multi mash tun process



Bring it on... single bag brewdays are pretty easy to outdo h34r: 

We had a 60L or so boil for 1080 wort at 80IBU (IIPA), then a 120L boil for 1045 wort at 25IBU or so (Golden Ale). I think if we'd targeted a little less of a high OG on the first batch or diluted it we could have got lots more too!


----------



## Stuster (6/12/06)

Yep, a bit of a stuff up on the volume of the IIPA which was meant to be a simple one I AIPA. Sorry about that, Ben.  I'll sling you a six pack of the IIIIIIIIIIIPA when it's ready.


----------



## floppinab (6/12/06)

ausdb said:


> Ok the war is on! did you you do one or two boils? Stay tuned for the Sandgropers next attempt we will not be outdone
> 
> PS Looks like we should have patented the multi mash tun process



Ah yes, East vs. West the great philosophical battle, bring back the wall I say.

If Phil gets his way and we get that micro on ebay we'll be UNBEATABLE!!!


----------



## floppinab (8/12/06)

Just a quick reply on progress.

Pitched the Goldy on Sunday night and was firing on Monday at probably a little too high temps of around 21/22 with the Coopers Pale yeast but got it down to about 18 on Monday night. Thurs. it's at 1010 already and pretty much done.
Not sure what to do with this one next. I'll see how I'm travelling on the weekend.


----------



## floppinab (14/12/06)

Gents, I am impressed.
Kegged the Goldy this evening after bring it down to about 3 deg. in the primary (didn't want to risk a secondary after recent infection issues). I haven't wanted to drink as much straight from the fermenter as I did tonight. A good combination of those fresh Amarillo's and the Coopers Pale yeast has done very well I think (with the POR kicking at the back end........... yes I've checked the recipe.......... you'll tell me you did something different on the day though right!!!!!!!).

I'm hitting the road back to the motherload this Wed. back to Adelaide so I'll see you's all in the new year (around mid-Jan I think). Looking forward to hitting the goldy up then.

Cheerios, Gav.


----------



## redbeard (15/12/06)

Have a safe trip Gav. just kegged my ipa. used us56 & it finished about 1010. will taste it tmw night, thou it was pretty strong going in !


----------



## DJR (15/12/06)

My version of the IIPA is all bottled, since i only seemed to get about 7 litres of it i diluted it to about 1038 OG, added some dextrose and a bit of extra B Saaz and Amarillo. Tasted pretty good, might be a tad bitter for the OG though.

And yes Gav, we used Pride Plus for bittering only, in the Golden Ale i did you can hardly taste it, it's actually quite a clean bittering hop, just happens to have that particular Aussie flavour.


----------



## redbeard (16/12/06)

WOW, the ipa is tasting pretty good ! I thought it would be really strong but the 5l dilution is spot on. very sessionable ! hopefully the keg will make it past xmas !

did a little critters today, so should be a good ny keg ;-)


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/12/06)

OK Guys,

I am now nearly kitted up. Have just got a Mulino Marga Mill so that DJR doesn't have to crush my grain anymore, although he still stores my wort cubes!

I now seem to have inspired my uncle to do some brewing so I am planning a session in February sometime. I'll see if he is interested in coming along to the next brew day.

Anyway, I have looked around in the East for one of those 100 can collapsible coolers and still cannot seem to find one. Yeah, you can't get everything from Bondi Junction (thanks for your tip DJR, but none of Kmart, Big W or Woolworths have them). If any of you know where else they are available it would be appreciated - I am a bit over doing the 5 hour round trip to multiple Sydney shopping centres on the rare Saturday I have free.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DJR (19/12/06)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> OK Guys,
> 
> I am now nearly kitted up. Have just got a Mulino Marga Mill so that DJR doesn't have to crush my grain anymore, although he still stores my wort cubes!
> 
> ...



Tried Kmart Broadway? I go there a bit i'll have a look for you and at Kmart Eastgardens if i can get over there.

Come and pick up your cube or else i'm putting it on :lol: 

Good to hear the IIPA is going good, my diluted one is almost ready to drink but tasted maybe a bit too bitter for the amount of body i ended up with after diluting it pretty much 100%.

Any ideas for the next meet? I think Mike was planning on doing something in Jan?


----------



## mikem108 (19/12/06)

I saw them at the Kmart in Eastgardens (Cnr Bunnerong Rd & Wentworth Ave Pagewood.) but that was a few months ago, what they do have is round 30L coolers that would make good mash tuns and look like kegs.


BTW- Perhaps too hot to brew in Jan, but we could put on a club Barley wine or something, or get together for a BBQ and some beer tasting at my place, I should be back in Sydney around the 8th so some time after that would be cool.


----------



## crozdog (19/12/06)

mikem108 said:


> we could put on a club Barley wine or something,


That'd be way cool. A few of the guys on AHB did one earlier this year I believe, but I haven't heard how it turned out. From memory they scored an oak barrel & after everyone had fermented their brew they were aging it in the barrel. I know HBW.com was involved. Maybe we could ask him about it.



mikem108 said:


> get together for a BBQ and some beer tasting at my place


No issue with that, but as an alternative we could meet at the Australian/Squires/Macquarie/Lord Nelson or some other pub that sells good beer. just a thought.

beers

Philip


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/12/06)

I'm for a barley wine - maybe an Xmas 07 or 08 special? Has anyone got a decent cellar? There is a fish & chip ship down in the nether regions of the South Coast where we have a holiday house selling Californian hogsheads - might be a little too big?!

DJR - I'll be there tomorrow night so keep your nasty mitts off it. My 6% red ale is now in season and although a little bitter, is tasting pretty good. I will try to remember to bring some around.


----------



## Stuster (19/12/06)

A friend just recently offered me the use of the space under their house. Perhaps not ideal cellar conditions, but it's got a cement floor and it looks like it'll stay reasonably cool. All we need is the wooden barrel.


----------



## crozdog (19/12/06)

Stuster said:


> A friend just recently offered me the use of the space under their house. Perhaps not ideal cellar conditions, but it's got a cement floor and it looks like it'll stay reasonably cool. All we need is the wooden barrel.




that is really cheap for a working intact barrel!

sounds like it could be a goer......


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/12/06)

I'm in. Happy to put up money for it. We should find out how long it has been used to store the rum. The longer the better - just so the Californian oak does not overpower the beer.


----------



## barls (19/12/06)

im in a well. looking forward to seeing you all again


----------

